# Ladies love this convicted felon's mug shot



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

Ladies love this convicted felon's mug shot

He does have dreamy eyes but the tats ruin it for me.

And the felonies.

In all seriousness though, is this just commenting on someone who has an attractive face or does the "danger" he radiates add to the fun? I'm just curious.


----------



## botti (May 28, 2014)

I think it's an example of how messed up our news cycle is. Instead of reporting on how much attention an attractive suspect's mugshot has received, they should have reporting on the prison-for-profit system and how it continues to tear the fabric of our society.

He's married with a child, btw.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

It's that tear drop tattoo. Makes 'em all tingly.

But seriously, I once stumbled on a website dedicated to hottie female mugshots. People can be strange.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

They also went crazy over Drew Peterson, and Charles Manson still gets marriage proposals. And woman aren't alone...granted, she wasn't convicted, but Casey Anthony got a bunch of attention from the guys...

I think some people are just drawn consciously or sub consciously to the negative notoriety...


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Bad boys, bad boys whatcha gonna do?
Whatcha gonna do when they come for you?
When desperate women come for you

Seriously....what has happen to common sense.


----------



## botti (May 28, 2014)

There are entire websites dedicated to pen pals for inmates. I get the need, but the women who go crazy and marry men they met during the dude's incarceration? What's your end goal there?!


----------



## IrishGirlVA (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah, well, the boys he is locked up with might find him very pretty, too.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

IrishGirlVA said:


> Yeah, well, the boys he is locked up with might find him very pretty, too.


Oh, they will.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Looks like a Calvin Klein model.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

botti said:


> There are entire websites dedicated to pen pals for inmates. I get the need, but the women who go crazy and marry men they met during the dude's incarceration? What's your end goal there?!


True story here:

There was an inmate at a county jail in Southern Arizona who was waiting for transport to prison to start a sentence for drug running. He and two others escaped the jail and broke up going their separate ways. He made his way over to a nearby neighborhood and broke into a house of an elderly couple. He murdered the old man and beat up the wife who was wheelchair bound. 

Later he was caught, sentenced again for murder, kidnapping, assault and burglary.

Three years or so later he was serving time at an AZ prison, when his girlfriend, who he had met through one of those online prisoner pen-pal dating websites, visited him and she smuggled him some implements to escape. He overpowered a guard, made it outside the fence.. The girlfriend was out there with a pistol to shoot anyone who tried to stop them. They made it halfway to,the parking lot when a female tower guard shot them both dead with her M-16. 

The woman had been married and had two kids. She had divorced her husband to be this piece of filth's girlfriend, and the bozo paid the ultimate price for her stupidity.

I remember this story well because the old man who was murdered was my third grade teacher and one of the finest humans I have ever known.


----------



## GA HEART (Oct 18, 2011)

He IS hot (minus the tats anyway.) Too bad he's a douche.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

IrishGirlVA said:


> Yeah, well, the boys he is locked up with might find him very pretty, too.


LOL. My first thought as well.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

IrishGirlVA said:


> Yeah, well, the boys he is locked up with might find him very pretty, too.












Won't you be my prison b1tch, my prison b1tch Oh won't you be my prison b1tch.......


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

Pretty boy like that will do some painful time


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

I don't get it, either. Yea, nice eyes. I've seen men with eyes like his, and better looking. But the comets from the women? "He can kidnap me anytime"... yuck. Fixation on a convict is so far beyond my comprehension.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

ntamph said:


> Ladies love this convicted felon's mug shot
> 
> He does have dreamy eyes but the tats ruin it for me.
> 
> ...


That guy looks dangerous to me.

But seriously, I get exactly where you're coming from. It also puzzles me too.
I think there might be an explanation for that sort of thing.

I saw a news article earlier this year where FOUR female prison officers had sex and got pregnant for a convicted prisoner , former gang leader , while he was serving time in prison.

Unbelievable!

Those women were all having sex regularly with this man, in jail, and they all got pregnant _for him!_:scratchhead:
They all lost their jobs.
Here's the link;

Four female prison guards get pregnant from same inmate

Really can't figure it _that_ level of sexual attraction.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

I saw a second posting of another photo on Facebook and the caption says proof that anyone can take one good photo. Ya he got lucky in the one photo. In the second one is a mouthful of yuck. Blah
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Caribbean Man said:


> That guy looks dangerous to me.
> 
> But seriously, I get exactly where you're coming from. It also puzzles me too.
> I think there might be an explanation for that sort of thing.
> ...


Wow. Must've been an animalistic thing about it.

Some people are so hung up on someones "rep" that it's like a drug to them. So if this was some gang leader, he is going to have fans.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Funny story, he's not bad looking, I think he was a bit charming in the interview too. That being said maybe he will take advantage of the 15 minutes of fame and turn his life around.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

A lot of men thought Jodie Arias was attractive. I really didn't get that either.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

ReformedHubby said:


> A lot of men thought Jodie Arias was attractive. I really didn't get that either.


She appeared very intense secretive and crazy looking.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I don't think us women can deny that some Bad a$$ boys/ men are HOT looking , a pleasantry to the eyes......but we have a choice what to do with that ...to remind ourselves of any man's character.. when we don't do this.. we're asking for heartache... even putting ourselves in danger. 

Just looking at that Mug shot, yeah, the blue eyes.. his being bald with tattoos does little for me personally.. though I could easily see that face being a Model ...as others have said...But ya know.. ALL OF IT falls to the ground in utter disgust when you learn about his life...a convicted Felon ! 

I guess this is his wife >> a Meme, that's the internet for ya!


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

Felon, model or priest I think he would be considered hot by many.


----------



## silentghost (Jan 28, 2013)

Uhhhh.....I find nothing attractive about this guy....he looks way to geeky for me....but that's just my POV. 

Plus his police record would keep me miles away from him.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

For me it is the whole person that counts. Knowing this man's history keeps me from seriously considering his looks.


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

I started to say something mean about the guy, but changed my mind. I hope he turns his life around and is an example to help others get out of gangs.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

TiggyBlue said:


> Felon, model or priest I think he would be considered hot by many.


Did you see the calvin cline style ad someone made from his photo? Removed that tats. He's good looking.

Someone has photo shopped his mugshot and made some calvin cline style pictures of him... all cleaned up, tats removed. 

What it shows is that looks are not everything. Not by a long shot.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

EleGirl said:


> *Did you see the calvin cline style ad someone made from his photo? Removed that tats. He's good looking.*


And here it is ...










The sad thing about this to me is .. because this dude is now becoming famous, others will blow his former character to the wind..and I bet if/when he gets out.. he will actually be offered to be in modeling..how about big money PORN.. because people today don't look at character anymore, they LOOK at what they can get out of it....

His criminal history... A Dreamboat's Not-So-Pretty Criminal History | The Smoking Gun



> ...charged with theft, resisting arrest, forgery, and identity theft (for masquerading as his brother). He later pleaded guilty to a misdemeanor forgery count ..
> 
> He swiped a “package of pellets” from a Spokane store and bolted when approached by a security guard outside the business. When Meeks was eventually cornered, he told workers he would “**** you all up…mess you up,” according to a police affidavit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jntrs (Feb 13, 2013)

Lol he's actually gay


----------



## ImaginationStation (May 26, 2014)

I don't think he's attractive at all actually. I can see how the eyes might do it for some women, but meh, he's obviously nothing special.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

This d**chebag's story is on GMA. Right now.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> =
> The sad thing about this to me is .. because this dude is now becoming famous, others will blow his former character to the wind..and I bet if/when he gets out.. he will actually be offered to be in modeling..how about big money PORN.. because people today don't look at character anymore, they LOOK at what they can get out of it....


Funny thing is I think I read about a comment saying how he should get in porn on fb.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

I think he's pretty hot. But the criminal element is way too much to overcome. I like an edgy man who comes up squeaky clean on a background check.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

committed4ever said:


> I think he's pretty hot. But the criminal element is way too much to overcome. I like an edgy man who comes up squeaky clean on a background check.


That just means he hasn't got caught...yet 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Minus the nasty tats and well you know, felonies and his rap sheet, yeah he is hot. I think so. (Simply's picture up there). He has model-good looks, IMO. 

With that said, it's sad that people get their panties wet over this. But hey, Ted Bundy had a bunch of female fans, the Night Stalker Richard Ramirez (rapist and serial killer, too) got married in jail and so did one of the Menendez brothers (still married today). So I am not surprised at all. Didn't and doesn't Charles Manson have a whole slew of fans of women who were really into him and defended him back then and even now? Ick. 

This is no different. Though I'd venture to say those guys I mentioned above were on an even ickier/more evil. Vomit. 

Oh and let's not forget about all the men too who were saying how hot Casey Anthony was during her trial and how they wanted to bang her. It's not gender-specific.

We live in a time where trash dominates the headlines. That sex tape chick has blown up (literally and figuratively) in the media - Kardashian. I will never forgive Ryan Seacrest for that. And whoever deemed it cool to release sex tapes of themselves getting peed on to become famous and get money. There is the Octomom and her jillion trillion. The Duggars and t heir thousand kids who have TV channels pay for their lifestyle and gajillion-numbered brood. Sad times we live in.

ICK.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

SimplyAmorouas, 

That's not the Calvin Klein photo shop I was talking about. This one is.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> SimplyAmorouas,
> 
> That's not the Calvin Clinle photo shop I was talking about. This one is.


Dayum. He's REALLY hot.


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

Imo, it's just the face. Nobody really cares about the felonies because we're all apathetic about most crimes these days. I didn't even read what he did, just looked at the photo and read some comments. 

If he was holding a knife to their throat, they'd soon change their tune, regardless of what they wrote.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

breeze said:


> If he was holding a knife to their throat, they'd soon change their tune, regardless of what they wrote.


Doubtful. Read my post above about Ted Bundy and other killers/serial killers who have a bunch of women trying to get with them. Let's not forget Scott Peterson too, who was convicted of killing his pregnant wife and has women writing to him in prison in all the time.


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

Jellybeans said:


> Doubtful. Read my post above about Ted Bundy and other killers/serial killers who have a bunch of women trying to get with them. Let's not forget Scott Peterson too, who was convicted of killing his pregnant wife and has women writing to him in prison in all the time.


Not thinking from the right point of view. Ask their victims if they enjoyed being victims, if their abusers pretty face turned pain into pleasure. They might think it would be exciting to be robbed and beaten, or raped and stabbed, but I'm pretty sure the reality would suck. As you said, Scott Peterson killed his pregnant wife. If the women writing to him really wanted to live that reality, they could easily go throw themselves off a bridge and have it.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

breeze said:


> Not thinking from the right point of view. Ask their victims if they enjoyed being victims, if their abusers pretty face turned pain into pleasure.


I don't understand that way of thinking but it's a very real thing that happens. So from their point of view, it's just fine.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I think people are taking the comments waaaaaay too serious.

He's a pretty boy with nice eyes,dsl's,and a great jawline. It's so odd to see a mugshot that looks like it's part of a modeling portfolio that OF COURSE people are going to make stupid jokes and comments "ooh he can kidnap me anytime!" 

I think the joke is on the ones who take those comments seriously.


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

To be honest, one of the first questions my mind asks about every single woman I come across is "is she hot?" It could be a senate candidate, a teacher who molested a student, a colleague I'm going to be working with, a mother who drowned her children, doesn't matter. My mind always goes "is she hot? Let me see if I can find pictures."


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I think people are taking the comments waaaaaay too serious.
> 
> He's a pretty boy with nice eyes,dsl's,and a great jawline. It's so odd to see a mugshot that looks like it's part of a modeling portfolio that OF COURSE people are going to make stupid jokes and comments "ooh he can kidnap me anytime!"
> 
> I think the joke is on the ones who take those comments seriously.


:iagree: I think this is exactly it!


People are taking it this whole thing too seriously. As I've said on here a few times, most of the comments are made by bored people hanging out on the net. They are killing time, not making comments with deep meaning.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I think people are taking the comments waaaaaay too serious.
> 
> He's a pretty boy with nice eyes,dsl's,and a great jawline. It's so odd to see a mugshot that looks like it's part of a modeling portfolio that OF COURSE people are going to make stupid jokes and comments "ooh he can kidnap me anytime!"
> 
> I think the joke is on the ones who take those comments seriously.


Welllll... Yes and no.

Yes, the comments are jokes and shouldn't be taken seriously.

What should be taken seriously is that it checks off a lot of boxes for women: young, handsome, high degree of facial symmetry, low body fat, a bad boy that needs to be fixed but will always be dangerous...

For guys that have a bit of a belly and are nice and safe it's a good reminder to turn that crap around and be the best guy you can be for your spouse and be just a little bit dangerous.

NOT saying go out and be a criminal. But giving your wife the element of danger/edginess on a date night like doing something surprising, being unpredictable, being just a little bit wild...

That stuff can sure wake up a relationship!


----------



## IrishGirlVA (Aug 27, 2012)

(I came back to this thread for another peek)


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

marduk said:


> Welllll... Yes and no.
> 
> Yes, the comments are jokes and shouldn't be taken seriously.
> 
> ...


Read the threads around here, thousands of them. In almost every case the underlying cause of the marriage problems is that both spouses got complacent.. some)with their looks, some with how they treated the other, some in their sex life, etc. 

Then one or both start looking somewhere else.


----------



## sittingonthedock (Jun 23, 2014)

Welcome to the decline of Western Civilization. He's "Hot"? We are doomed.

He is a felon with a teardrop tat from his eye....that is a statement of murder. 

Btw West Africa has an out of control Ebola outbreak. Does anyone realize the threat this is to Humankind? And this mugshot is news.

Wake up America.


----------



## Stars54 (Jul 23, 2013)

That was such a ridiculous news story...I still can't figure out why ladies are swooning. Not only does the felony immediately make him unattractive in my eyes, but physically he is covered in tattoos, including the gang-related tear drop tattoo on his face. I guess some people just have very different taste in looks... and I guess some women out there still really like the "bad boy" mentality.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Stars54 said:


> That was such a ridiculous news story...I still can't figure out why ladies are swooning. Not only does the felony immediately make him unattractive in my eyes, but physically he is covered in tattoos, including the gang-related tear drop tattoo on his face. I guess some people just have very different taste in looks... and I guess some women out there still really like the "bad boy" mentality.


Cleaned up he looks pretty good.

People are commenting on his basic looks. No one is saying that they think that he as a person is acceptable.











All the things you brought up are discussed over and over on the other thread.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

sittingonthedock said:


> Welcome to the decline of Western Civilization. He's "Hot"? We are doomed.
> 
> He is a felon with a teardrop tat from his eye....that is a statement of murder.
> 
> ...


What the heck are you talking about?

I'm a red blooded straight male and I would have said that guy is getting laid like tile from a mile away.


----------



## sittingonthedock (Jun 23, 2014)

I am talking about superficial society. Who cares if he looks "hot".?? 

He is not a good person, he is not a Calvin Klein Model, he is a hood. That's what I'm talking about.

Like Andy Warhol said, everyone will be world famous for 15 minutes....Hope he is proud.

I for one do not find him attractive.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

GTdad said:


> It's that tear drop tattoo. Makes 'em all tingly.
> 
> But seriously, I once stumbled on a website dedicated to hottie female mugshots. People can be strange.


Guessing all these women who are looking at this guy with the adorable tear tattoo wouldn't be so fascinated if they actually knew what it meant lol. Seriously all you can do is shake your head and laugh.


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

marduk said:


> What the heck are you talking about?
> 
> I'm a red blooded straight male and I would have said that guy is getting laid like tile from a mile away.


I don't know if it's because I'm super tired or what but this cracked me up and it's pretty rare for me to crack up over something on the internet.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Wolf1974 said:


> Guessing all these women who are looking at this guy with the adorable tear tattoo wouldn't be so fascinated if they actually knew what it meant lol. Seriously all you can do is shake your head and laugh.


I didn't realize there were people who still didn't know what a teardrop tat meant. I thought it was common knowledge LOL 

Maybe living so close to a dangerous city has warped me on what's normal


----------



## IrishGirlVA (Aug 27, 2012)

I find it interesting how women are being bashed by saying this convicted felon is attractive when the porn industry is funded mostly by men who have no problem looking at women who chose to sell their privates to the highest bidder. 

Just like most rational men watching porn wouldn't bring those women home to mom, women aren't exactly going to be introducing hot convict to dad. 

Both women and men are capable of compartmentalizing.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

He's hot. That is what is being discussed here.

People like to look at attractive people. The only reason this blew up is because of his good looks and the media made it go viral.

It's really not that serious.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

IrishGirlVA said:


> I find it interesting how women are being bashed by saying this convicted felon is attractive when the porn industry is funded mostly by men who have no problem looking at women who chose to sell their privates to the highest bidder.


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

IrishGirlVA said:


> I find it interesting how women are being bashed by saying this convicted felon is attractive


I think it's hilarious. 

Practically every other thread here, there's a guy bragging about how men compartmentalize, and it's just sex, and of course they look and fantasize, but it means nothing, and she's hot so who cares about anything else. But the second a woman says "he's hot", she's a naive and shallow dimwit incapable of looking below the surface.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

As I said in the other thread...I don't see it so much as a double standard as it is exposing conventional wisdom as false. Men and women really aren't all that different when it comes to things like this.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

It's hardly a crime (hehe) to think someone is physically attractive, who is, well, attractive.

Human nature and all that.

It's really not that deep.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> It's hardly a crime (hehe) to think someone is physically attractive, who is, well, attractive.
> 
> Human nature and all that.
> 
> It's really not that deep.


Yep, I think we call that "skin deep".


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I don't think us women can deny that some Bad a$$ boys/ men are HOT looking , a pleasantry to the eyes......but we have a choice what to do with that ...to remind ourselves of any man's character.. when we don't do this.. we're asking for heartache... even putting ourselves in danger.
> 
> Just looking at that Mug shot, yeah, the blue eyes.. his being bald with tattoos does little for me personally.. though I could easily see that face being a Model ...as others have said...But ya know.. ALL OF IT falls to the ground in utter disgust when you learn about his life...a convicted Felon !
> 
> I guess this is his wife >> a Meme, that's the internet for ya!


In this pic here he looks like a piece of $hit to me. Like a crook, to much of that in his swagger. 

But the prison pic does look like a model pic. guess for the prison pic he's trying to look more innocent so it's a cleaner look.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

botti said:


> I think it's an example of how messed up our news cycle is. Instead of reporting on how much attention an attractive suspect's mugshot has received, they should have reporting on the prison-for-profit system and how it continues to tear the fabric of our society.
> 
> He's married with a child, btw.


This

But keep in mind our media is controlled by government/corps so I doubt you will see much about our corrupt prison system/justice system.



As far as attraction, a decent woman will know that looks are just that.....looks, and there is WAY more to a person than just that.

Girls on the other hand.......

Guy looks super shady/ghetto to me. Probably the last person I would want to get involved with if I was a woman.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

DoF said:


> Guy looks super shady/ghetto to me. Probably the last person I would want to get involved with if I was a woman.


What, you mean like a super hot sl_tty porn star that looks good in movies/fantasies but you wouldn't touch with your worst enemies' genetalia?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Wolf1974 said:


> Guessing all these women who are looking at this guy with the adorable *tear tattoo wouldn't be so fascinated if they actually knew what it meant lol. * Seriously all you can do is shake your head and laugh.



I had no idea so I just looked it up ...on *Wikapedia* ...



> "The teardrop tattoo or tear tattoo is a symbolic tattoo that is placed underneath the eye. The tattoo can have several meanings, including signifying the number of years spent in prison, the number of times they were raped while incarcerated, or the fact that the wearer has killed someone.
> 
> The tattoo can have several meanings. In the United States, it can signify that the wearer has killed someone.[1] Alternatively, the number of teardrops may indicate the number of years spent in prison, or the number of times the wearer was raped while in prison,[2] the victim sometimes being forcibly tattooed.[3] It may also indicate the loss of a loved one or fellow gang member.[2]
> According to "the Devil's Back porch" a book about serving 1927 to 1957 in Kansas State Penitentiary, the tattoo denoted a member of "The Old Fraternity", referring to the Biblical Cain who slew his brother.[2][4]


*Urban Dictionary *said :



> Made famous by Johnny Depp's character in the movie Crybaby. It is a tattoo of a teardrop below one's eye on either side. Originally placed in prison to signify that the bearer was owned by a fellow prisoner. In prison terms "there *****." The tear drop signifies that pain and humiliation one would feel after being "turned out" in prison. The tattoo is placed on the face to further humiliate the victim and mark them in a place where they could not cover the mark.
> 
> Confusion about it's meaning has come from the victim's having to explain the tattoo when they get out of prison and have to explain it to family and loved one's. They would often state that they got the tattoo because they killed a man in prison. This statement was not far from the truth since their submissive act of becoming another man's "*****" could easily be viewed as the death of their manhood.
> 
> Problems arose when men on the outside began to get the tattoos and brag that it signified their killing someone or lost a loved one. Unwittingly they had marked themselves as a target for predators if they ever went to prison.


Rapper Lil Wayne has 'em ...


----------



## Stars54 (Jul 23, 2013)

Obviously no one is saying he is a good person....but he doesn't even look good physically in my opinion. Cleaned up or not, I do not think he is attractive. To each her own


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Stars54 said:


> Obviously no one is saying he is a good person....but he doesn't even look good physically in my opinion. Cleaned up or not, I do not think he is attractive. To each her own


Cleaned up, i can see how they can look at him like that.

In his most thuggish, rougish pose with his gf/wife, I see someone I wouldn't trust or want in my business, but i know them types get attention from females. It doesn't look good.


----------

